# Vostok Amphibia



## mark_n (Jan 16, 2007)

I have just ordered a Vostok Amphibia from RLT. I have a few questions. Are Vostok's still made in Russia? I know its a automatic watch but can it be over wound by wearing it? Oh and how durable are they?

Thanks and sorry for asking questions.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

No such thing as a dumb question - only dumb answers!









Vostoks = TANKS! Built the same way and strong as oxes. I don't think you could overwind a Vostok auto even with an electric drill (but don't try







)

Watch out for the wee foible of the Vostok though, when you pull out the crown to set the watch, it goes all floppy







This is normal enough. You unscrew the crown, pull it out and think







"I've bust it"







It should still set the hands ok, and you then push it back and screw on the crown cap again, tight but not too hard down.

HTH a bit, I have a couple, one is the auto and it runs well, gains 18 seconds in a week then stays there. I've tried setting it 18 seconds slow at the start of the week, but NO! then it gains 36 seconds and stays there, just seems to like running 18 seconds fast permanently.









Made in USSR = pre 1991, Made in Russia = after 1991. Vostok = "East" in English. Vostok watches come from "Tchistopol" in Tartastan, 800 km from Moscow (East). Might not have spelling correct for these.


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm torn between the old design and the new design.....


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

All you wanted to know about Amphibia and other Russian/Soviet watches.

Regards

http://www.ussrtime.com/browse.html


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

I have an Amphibia with a serial number of 115118 on the back?

Is there a way to find out if this means anything specific?


----------

